# Teichbau 2014



## Abgeher (26. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

wir (meine Freundin und ich) haben vor 4 Jahren ein Haus ersteigert und legen demnächst den Garten an.
Nun soll darin auch ein Koiteich entstehen, da wir beide auf klare Linien und Minimalismus stehen soll es ein Rechteckiger werden. Als Größe dachte ich so an 5,50 x 2,50 x 1,50 Meter. Da die Wände senkrecht nach unten gehen sollen würde ich am liebsten 155er L- Steine stellen, diese aber 20 - 30 cm über Terrassenbelag rausstehen lassen, so das ein "erhötes" Becken entsteht. Um am Grund zu verhindern das sich in den Ecken Schlamm sammelt will ich an den Füßen der L-Steine die Ecken ausrunden und einen ovalen Teichgrund schaffen, Quasi eine Kulle. An Technik würde ich 2 Bodenabsauger und einen Skimmer installieren, diese sollen über eine Pumpe betrieben werden die das Wasser in einen Vorfilter befördert der den groben Schmutz wie Blätter usw. entfernt. Das Wasser soll dann weitergeleitet werden in so ein Regentonnensystem. Dieses besteht aus drei Tonnen die in unterschiedlicher Höhenlage zueinander stehen und mit jeweils 3 Schläuchen miteinander verbunden sind. In der ersten Tonne Grobe Filterwürfel, in der 2 ten mittelgrobe und zum Schluss die feinen, des weiteren liegt in jeder Tonne noch eine Filtermatte auf den Filterwürfeln obenauf, diese wird beschwert das sie nicht aufschwemmt.

Das gefilterte Wasser soll nun in ein, an den Teich angrenzende wiederum rechteckiges Becken, das an der kompletten Längsseite des Teiches mit einer Breite von 60cm und einer Tiefe von 60 - 80 cm anschliesst geleitet werden. Dieses Backen soll 30 - 40 cm über dem Niveau des Teiches liegen und von dort aus soll das Wasser irgendwie über die Kante wasserfallartig in den See zurück.

Wie sich vielleicht aus dem Text liest bin ich absoluter Leihe was das Thema Koiteich angeht!  Habe mich seit ein paar Tagen erst ernsthafter mit der Sache beschäftigt und bin für jeden Tipp zum Bau, Technik, Funktion, Kritik froh!


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

Besser wäre doch 5,50m x 3m x 2m ;-) und ohne tote Ecken :Oki

hau mal ein paar Skizzen raus ?!

Gruß simon


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Abgeher,

:Willkommen2

damit du keine Baufehler machst, die nachher schwer zu beseitigen sind, solltest du dir für die Planung viel Zeit nehmen und die unterschiedlichen Meinungen dazu für dich bewerten.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

L-Steine gibt es in fast jeder gewünschten Höhe, würde ich mir aber sparren. Die müssten dann auf Gärung geschnitten werden für die Ecken. Die Fugen müsten geglättet werden und so weiter. 

Betonsohle giesen und hochmauern erscheint mir da einfacher. Was für eine Abdichtung?


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo 

Bei 350 kg pro L - Stein hoffe ich mal du hast einen Bagger .
Hab zwar noch keinen Preis von den Steinen gefunden , zwecks Vergleich zu den Schalsteinen , denke aber das es um einiges einfacher wird mit Betonschalsteinen deinen Teich Hochzumauer'n und mit Beton zu Verfüllen .

Ansonsten bin ich auch auf deine Skizze gespannt , Wer , Wie , Wo , Was ...............


----------



## Abgeher (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Guten Morgen,

heute Abend lad ich mal paar Skizzen hoch! Auf Gehrung muss man die Steine nicht schneiden, gibt auch Ecksteine. Als Abdichtung würde ich Fugenband nehem und die komplette Fläche von Außen mit Bitumen streichen. Innen wollte ich mir eine fertig verschweißte 3D Folie bestellen damit ich so wenig Falten wie möglich bekomme!
Was mir am meisten Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Technik, was meint ihr, funktioniert das so wie oben geschrieben? Wichtig wäre mir, falls das geht die komplette Technik (ba's, skimmer, die 3 Filterboxen) mit nur einer Pumpe zu betreiben! Welche Pumpengröße brauche ich da? Ist es sinnvoll die die Pumpe kleiner zu Dimensiinieren das das Wasser langsamer durch die UV Röhre fließt?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Pumpen, Ba's, Skimmer usw. empfehlen?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Michael H (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo

Mit einer Pumpe alles zu betreiben sollte gehn . Zur Pumpen Größe kannst  ja mal im Parallel Thread stöber'n .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40932

Würde die Tonnen auch nicht mit Schläuchen verbinden sondern lieber mit 100 er Rohr , damit dir der Durchfluß langt .

WWW Teich-Dealer gibt es wie Sand am Meer , mußte halt mal durchschauen wer bei was der Günstigste ist .

Hier mal einer davon ......

http://www.hanako-koi.de/s01.php?&sp=de&cur=eur&ag=6&partner=13&utm_source=CleverReach&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=17-01-2014%20Teichtechnik%2010%25%20und%20mehr%20reduziert&utm_content=Mailing_7124787


----------



## Abgeher (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

anbei mal ein Grundriss und das Profil das der Teich später bekommen soll! Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Qualität, ich werde die Tage mal versuchen das alle in 3D zu erstellen! Habe zur Zeit etwas Strees beruflich!!

Wie ist den eure Meinung zur Pumpenleistung, wie oft soll das ganze Wasser den in der Stunde getauscht werden, ist hier weniger mehr? Es heisst ja das das Wasser nicht zu schnell durch den UV-Klärer fließen soll?

Wegen den Betonschalsteinen nochmals, ist es hier möglich den kompletten Teich zu Mauern und danach mit Faserbeton auszugießen (wollte mir die Bewehrung sparen)? Meint ihr nicht das es sich Kostenmäßig nichts zu den L-Steinen nimmt?


----------



## fiseloer (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



Abgeher schrieb:


> Wegen den Betonschalsteinen nochmals, ist es hier möglich den kompletten Teich zu Mauern und danach mit Faserbeton auszugießen (wollte mir die Bewehrung sparen)? Meint ihr nicht das es sich Kostenmäßig nichts zu den L-Steinen nimmt?



Hallo Abgeher

Wenn ich mir die Preise dieser L-Steine anschaue, kostet Dich die Variante mit Schalsteinen etwa die Hälfte, vom einfacheren Handling ganz zu schweigen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Abgeher (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Klaus,

habe mich jetzt nochmals intensiv informiert, bei einem Bauunternehmen bei uns in der Gegend! Da ich gerne auf eine Teichtiefe von 1,8 - 2 Meter gehen würde funktioniert das leider nicht so einfach mit den Betonschalsteinen! Das dies damit funktionieren würde müsste ich unter den Steinen ein Streifenfundament aus Beton erstellen, dieses muss dann um einiges breiter seien wie die Schalsteine, des weiteren braucht das Fundament dann eine Anschlussbewehrung zur Mauer um die Zugkräfte aufnehmen zu können! In die Mauer muss dann auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Stahlmenge eingebaut werden --> aktuelle Stahlpreise!!!!! zu guter letzt muss alles dann noch mit Beton verfüllt werden, auch wieder kosten!

Meiner Meinung nach vielleicht gering günstiger, wenn überhaupt! Da ich ja zum gleichen Zeitpunkt einen Bagger da habe um aus meinem Hanggrundstück ein gerades zu machen (Grundstück wird auch mit L-Steinen abgefangen) wird es wohl auf die L-Steine rauslaufen! 

Hier reicht laut Aussage des Bauunternehmers ein selbstklebendes Fugenband das Rückseitig auf die Fuge zwischen den L-Steinen geklebt wird um die Fugen ausreichend gegen Erdnässe und Oberflächenwasser zu schützen! 

Innen kleide ich den Teich ja mit einer EPDM Folie aus die vom Versandhändler gleich auf Maß zugeschnitten ist um möglichst wenige Falten zu bekommen! 
Kennt hier einer vielleicht jemanden wo man eine EPDM Folie auf Maß in 3D am besten noch in Azurgrün bestellen kann!
Die Ecken des Teiches wollte ich rechtwinklig lassen, ist es hier möglich das Problem der Schlammansammlung mit 2 Bodenabläufen etwas einzudämmen?

Vielen dank vorab!


----------



## fiseloer (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

wenn Dein Bauunternehmer das sagt, dann nimm die L-Steine und lass uns an Deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben. In Deinem ersten Post wolltest Du noch auf 1,5m Tiefe, aber auch 2,0m sind mit Schalsteinen unproblematisch. Beispiele gibt es hier im Forum reichlich. L-Steine hab ich aber noch nie im Teichbau gehört oder gesehen. Wieso muss man eigentlich die Fugen gegen Nässe schützen, ich denke die Steine sind aus Beton ?

Das Problem mit den rechtwinkligen Ecken kannst Du auch nicht mit Bodenabläufen lösen. Ein BA hat nicht genug Sogwirkung um bis in die Ecken alles sauber zu halten. Also schräg die Ecken ab. 

Folie an einem Stück zum selbst verlegen wird auch lustig, versuch doch mal eine Tischdecke faltenfrei in einen rechteckigen Wäschekorb zu legen.
Wenn Du keine Falten willst, lass Dir die Folie (HDPE oder PVC) fachgerecht und passgenau vor Ort verlegen. 

Was meinst Du übrigens mit 3D-Folie ?

Gruß Klaus

PS: Zum Thema Umwälzrate https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40932


----------



## Abgeher (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo, 

die 2 Meter tiefe strebe ich jetzt an da der Preisunterschied von 155er L-Steinen zu 205er L-Steine nicht die Welt ist!
Mit 3D Teichfolie meine ich EPDM Folie die auf Maß produziert wird z.Bsp. 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teichfolie-fertigteiche/teichfolie-3d-nach-mass/index.php

Die Fugen der L-Steine sollten von Außen überklebt werden damit Oberflächenwasser das nach unten sickert nicht in die Fugen der L-Steine eintritt! Ist die Aussage des Bauunternehmers! Ich kenne das mit dem Abdichten von Hangabstützungen, hier wird die Abdichtung benötigt das das Wasser nicht durch die Fugen auf die genutzte Seuíte läuft!

Hätte jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich aus den rechtwinkligen Ecken abgerundete machen kann??
Werde mich auch nochmal im Forum über Betonschalsteine informieren, bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar! 

Kommt vielleicht jemand aus dem 9er Postleitzahlenbereich mit dem man sich mal treffen könnte, würde gerne mal mein Konzept der Technik mit nem "Fachmann" besprechen und seine Meinung hören!

MfG


----------



## fiseloer (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



Abgeher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hätte jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich aus den rechtwinkligen Ecken abgerundete machen kann??
> MfG



Hallo,

nimm nicht die Eck-L Steine sondern die normalen und säge die auf 45 Grad.
Alternativ in den Ecken noch mit 17,5er Schalsteinen die Ecke entschärfen.

Mit der 3D Folie hast Du mich auf eine Idee gebracht, kannte ich noch gar nicht 

Vielen Dank Klaus


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Jan. 2014)

hallo nochmal,

Also mit den Schalsteinen ist das "Super einfach"

Und Teichbau kostet schon, natürlich aber über die stahlpreise würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen, eher um das gesamte Teichbudget also nicht nur der Rohbau + Folie 

3D Folie wie du es nennst, also die Folie auf Rastermaß zuschnitt da kann ich dir jemanden empfehlen per pn?!

Wenn du mit den Schalsteinen mauerst überlege dir einen Hochteich mit Scheiben zB.
Durch das hochmauern über die Rasenkante ergibt sich auch noch mehr Volumen,- du musst ggf. weniger graben 
Und du hast Schutz gegen Nährstoffe  und Sicherheit das nichts so leicht reinfallen kann 

Die Teichform kannst du noch optimieren .. Zum Zweck der Kreisströmung .. Ich meine es nur gut  kannst von mir aus auch an jede Seite einen Auslauf machen und unten am Boden noch was mit Strömung machen damit nichts liegenbleibt.

Meine mit Pumpe oder LH betrieben-

Ist der Skimmer in Windrichtung ?


----------



## Abgeher (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

habe diese Seite im Internet gefunden:

http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm

Meint ihr so ein selbstbau funktioniert bei 25 - 30 m3  Koiteich??


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Jan. 2014)

Nein, bitte nicht,

Die Teichfilter Seite hatten wir vor ein paar Jahren schon hier auseinander gerissen!


----------



## kois_in_d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

ich wollte auch meinen Teich mit Hilfe von "L-Steinen" zu einem Hochteich aufstocken.
Wollte die Steine innen Verschrauben und dann Styropor ranstellen.
Da kann ich ja auch die Ecken der Steine mit "Gefälle" versehen.

Das sollte doch eigentlich funktionieren oder nicht?

Gruß


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Jan. 2014)

warum macht ihr euch es nicht leicht, und nehmt Schalsteine?


----------



## kois_in_d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt.
Welche wären denn da am geeignetsten?


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Jan. 2014)

17,5cm breite 25cm hoch ca.50cm lang ..
Erhältlich bei der Baustoffhandlung ihres Vertrauens ..


Siehe auch :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40880


----------



## Abgeher (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,
das Thema mit den Schalsteinen halte ich für sehr Heikel, dieses ist von Teich zu Teich unterschiedlich zu sehen! Bei deinem Projekt Zaimon haben wir ja den Fall das der Teich ziemlich rund ist und sich das miteinander versteift! Bei meinem Vorhaben allerdings will ich ja ein Loch Buddeln das 5 Meter lang, 3 Meter breit und 2 Meter tief ist und dazu Rechteckig werden soll!
Dies stellt für mich ganz klar andere Anforderungen wie ein runder Teich, wenn ich die Wände mit Schalsteine mauere und von hinten verfülle kommt da ein enormer Erdruck drauf der mir die 5 Meter Wand in der Mitte nach Innen drückt, einen Bauch bildet!
Natürlich werden viele User anderer Meinung sein und das ist auch gut so! Meiner Meinung nach sind Schalsteine in meinem Fall nur eine Notlösung, bei dem Projekt von Zaimon passt das natürlich 100 Pro, kommt aber wie geschrieben auch durch die rundliche Form des Teiches!

Zaimon, hast du vielleicht einen Link zu dem Thema mit dem Selbstbau Filter! Wieso bist du denn der Meinung die Finger hiervon zu lassen, meinst zwecks komplizierter Reinigung oder bist du der Meinung das System funktioniert in sich nicht??

MfG


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Warum sollte sich die Erde nach innen drücken? Und vor allem wie soll sie die mit Beton gefüllten und mit Eisen armierten Steine wegdrücken wenn von innen auch noch das Wasser gegen drückt??? Es sei denn du willst den Boden mit einem Juper verdichten der mal schnell 2to weg weg drückt 

Aber mir ist noch was ganz anderes aufgefallen und zwar auf deiner Zeichnung.
Dei Teich soll ja 5  x 3 m werden, warum machst du ihn nicht lieber 7 x 3m und bei 5 m einen zwischen Wand. Die letzten 2m stellen dann deinen Filter bereich. Der Rücklauf wie du ihn geplant hast kann dann zum Teil durch den Pflanzfilter und zum Teil direkt zurück.
Weiterhin solltest du nochmal drüber nachdenken ob du den Pflanzfilter nicht lieber kompl. durchströmen möchtest, statt nur bis zur hälfte und dann über den Wasserfall zurück 

LG René


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Jan. 2014)

Hallo

bei einem Rechteck Bunker mit toten Ecken plus halbversatz ist das System noch stabiler als bei meiner "runden" Form

Guck mal im Forum, alle die mit Schalsteinen gebaut haben, hatten keine Bedenken wegen Instabilität..


liest du noch oder baust du schon ?  

Den Filterthread findest du wenn du suchst' ..

Wenn du es ernst meinst schau dir mal einen Trommelfilter an.. Den gibts auch ohne VA Ausführung für unter 2mille


----------



## Abgeher (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ich lese noch! Das wäre ja extrem fahrlässig jetzt schon mit dem Bau loszulegen! :smoki

Ich schau mal das ich mein neus Konzept heute Abend skizzere und einstelle, kann aber nichts versprechen!


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



Abgeher schrieb:


> Ich lese noch! Das wäre ja extrem fahrlässig jetzt schon mit dem Bau loszulegen! :smoki


----------



## kois_in_d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ja, diese Steine kenn ich.
Aber sind sie auch als "Hochteich-Aussenwand" geeignet?
Sprich freistehend mit nur Wasserdruck von innen dagegen?

Ich hatte ja auch schon mit Pflanzsteinen geliebäugelt.

Gruß


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Na die Steine an sich bringen doch nicht den halt sondern der Verbund mit Moniereisen und Beton.

LG René


----------



## kois_in_d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Das stimmt schon. 
Na muß ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Obwohl ich immer noch für die L-Steine bin.

Und keiner kann defeinitv was dafür oder dagegen sagen.

Gruß


----------



## fiseloer (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



Abgeher schrieb:


> Dies stellt für mich ganz klar andere Anforderungen wie ein runder Teich, wenn ich die Wände mit Schalsteine mauere und von hinten verfülle kommt da ein enormer Erdruck drauf der mir die 5 Meter Wand in der Mitte nach Innen drückt, einen Bauch bildet!
> MfG



Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, frag doch einfach mal einen Statiker. Der wird Dir das ganz schnell beantworten können.
Fest steht, dass hier und in anderen Foren schon viele ihren Teich, ob rund oder eckig, mit Schalsteinen gebaut haben. 
Die Steine gibt es ja auch in 24er Dicke. Die, mit ordentlicher Armierung und sauber verdichtetem Beton gefüllt, sollten auch für 5m Wand reichen.
Für mich kämen L-Steine aus einem einfachen Grund nicht in Frage.
Dafür braucht man schweres Gerät und kann nicht selbst mit Hand an legen.
Dadurch wird die Sache auf jeden Fall teurer.


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



kois_in_d schrieb:


> Und keiner kann defeinitv was dafür oder dagegen sagen.



Dagegen spricht auch nicht viel, nur für meinen Geschmack zu schwer. Da bräuchte ich schweres Gerät und evtl. auch noch Hilfe und das wo ich doch gern selbst bauen tu. Was ja auch noch den Preis drücken tut.

LG René


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

ops da war jemand mit gleich Meinung schneller, wie geht das an


----------



## fiseloer (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo René,

da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, schneller denken oder schneller tippen :smoki

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Abgeher (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi,

anbeimal ein paar Skizzen meines neuen Entwurfes. Bin für jederlei Anregungen, Ratschläge usw. dankbar. 

Habe mich jetzt für L-Steine entschieden, danke für eure Tipps mit den Schalsteinen aner die Sache ist mir nicht ganz geheuer. 

Die L-Steine die am Pflanzbereich anschließen setzte ich paar cm tiefer wie die restlichen, so das der Pflanzbereich und der Teich "verbunden" sind. 
Den Pflanzbereich möchte ich nur 30 - 50 cm tief machen, stellt das ein Problem dar? Der Wasserfall wurde nurmal spontan eingezeichnet, funktioniert das eigentlich, Wasserfall in den Pflanzbereich?

Als __ Filtersystem schwebt mir Zurzeit ein Selbstbau Regentonnensystem mit Vortex vornedran durch den Kopf, hier sehe ich aber auch eine umständliche Reinigung der Tonnen, oder denke ich da falsch? In die erste Tonne würde ich Bürsten einsetzen, in die 2te grobe Filtermatten, in die 3te Lavagesteingranulat belüftet und in die 4te Feinfiltermatten.

Bin in Sachen Technik aber noch komplett unentschlossen, also her mit euren Vorschlägen


----------



## Abgeher (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Irgendwie kann ich immer nur ein Bild hochkaden!


----------



## Abgeher (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ach ja,schlechte Quali haben die Bilder auch noch
Werd mich übers Wochenende mal drüber machen und alles am PC in 3D erstellen!


----------



## fiseloer (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ich würde zuerst mal über einen gescheiten Vorfilter nachdenken, ich glaube ein Vortex ist da nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäß.


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Jan. 2014)

hast du recht Klaus 

Lesen lesen lesen


----------



## kois_in_d (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

ich will die L-Steine auf den jetzigen Rand "stellen" und so einen Hochteich bauen.
Nicht das ich da falsch verstanden worden bin.

Gruß


----------



## fiseloer (31. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Kois_in_d,

mach doch mal einen eigenen Thread auf und stell ein Foto und eine Skizze rein.
Hier geht das sonst unter.


----------



## Abgeher (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Moin moin,

wie schauts den mit ner 300 Liter Regentonne aus, in der 20-30 cm unterhalb des Randes ein Edelstalsieb mit 0,2 mm Siebgröße hängt! Meint ihr das funktioniert als Vorfilter um den größten Schmutz schonmal auszusieben?


----------



## fiseloer (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Wenn es denn absolut nichts kosten darf, könnte man damit zumindest Laub etc. rausfischen.

Ich dachte allerdings mindestens an so etwas:

http://www.teich-center.de/Compactsieve-II-300-gruen-pumpengespeister-Siebfilter

Allerdings ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie Dein __ Filtersystem eigentlich funktionieren soll.
Die Skizzen kann ich nicht richtig erkennen. Scheint allerdings so, als wolltest Du die Tonnen oberhalb des Teiches aufstellen, was dann nicht zu einem Schwerkraftsystem passen würde.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Abgeher (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ich würde die Tonnen nicht einbuddeln, der Vorfilter den du vorgeschlagen hast ist vielleicht etwas klein? Erhöter Reinigungsaufwand? Was hältst du den von der AquaTech ECO 25000 als Pumpe, wäre diese geeigntet? War heute bei meinem Onkel, der hat ca 25m3, hat 3 x 500 Liter tonnen, die erste mit Kunststoffgranulat (ich denke sowas wie Helix) unbelüftet, die 2te mit groben Filtermatten und die 3te ist mit 2 Kammern, 1x feine Filtermatten, 1x Lavagranulat belüftet. Ich würde noch rinen Vorfilter installieren. Wäre das mit der Pumpe machbar, also die 2 Ba's und den Skimmer an die Pumpe?


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Der Compactsieve ist ein Vorfilter, welcher über eine Pumpe vor der Filterkette gespeist wird. Danach kommen die Tonnen mit Filtermaterial. Der Compactsieve muss dann auch über den Tonnen stehen.


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,
wie das mit dem aufstellen sein muss wäre mir schon klar! Wie ist das mit der Pumpe? Wäre die die ich oben angegeben habe OK?  Kennt ihr die Osaga Pumpen, sind diese zu empfehlen??
Den Teich lasse ich jetzt noch 50 cm aus dem Boden kommen (teilweise Hochteich), erstens kann ich dann den Rand mit Holz verkleiden als Sitzmöglichkeit, 2tens ist das schon mal eine Art Sicherung für Kinder! 
Kennt ihr die Osaga Pumpen, sind diese zu empfehlen??


----------



## fiseloer (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

warum willst Du ein gepumptes System bei einer neuen Teichanlage. Wieso machst Du das nicht in Schwerkraft?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Für Schwerkraft habe ich den Platz leider nicht, da frag ich mich auch wie das mit der Reinigung der Tonnen funktionieren soll, ich möchte die 3 Tonnen ja auf ein Gestell stellen und in den Boden der Tonnen jeweils ein Loch an dem ich ein 110er KG Rohr mit Zugschieber hänge! Da dachte ich so an 2 x reinigen im Jahr, d.h. Pumpe weg KG Rohr an das KG Rohr im Boden anschließen, Schieber auf und Wasser marsch, danach dann die Tonnen raus und richtig reinigen!

Wenn ich das alles in Schwerkraft verwirklichen will müsste ich doch die Oberkante der Tonne auf Wasserniveau Teich bringen?? Wenn eine Tonne ca 100 cm hoch ist und ich unter der Tonnen noch 50 cm Platz haben will müsste ich ja ein 150 cm tiefes Loch buddeln und dies dann wieder abfangen??

Sehe ich das richtig? Hast du dir die Pumpe mal angeschaut Klaus??


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ich würde mir ja auch gern einen Trommelfilter holen, preislich aber leider zu teuer! Möchte für die Filtertechnik inkl. Pumpe eigentlich nicht mehr als 1500 Euro ausgeben!! Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## spike1 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

hi

wie schon andere geschrieben haben mach alles auf Schwerkraft sonst dauert es 2-3 Jahre und du fängst wieder an das haben hier schon einige durch ich auch.



> Wenn ich das alles in Schwerkraft verwirklichen will müsste ich doch die Oberkante der Tonne auf Wasserniveau Teich bringen?? Wenn eine Tonne ca 100 cm hoch ist und ich unter der Tonnen noch 50 cm Platz haben will müsste ich ja ein 150 cm tiefes Loch buddeln und dies dann wieder abfangen??



Das ist richtig.
Aber wieso 110KG unten an den Tonnen kannste auch seitlich machen DN75 sollten da ausreichen.



> Hast du dir die Pumpe mal angeschaut Klaus??



da gebe lieber etwas mehr aus denn es lohnt sich. Und wenn du alles auf Schwerkraft hast Spart es auf langer Sicht eine ein Haufen Geld.



> ch würde mir ja auch gern einen Trommelfilter holen, preislich aber leider zu teuer! Möchte für die Filtertechnik inkl. Pumpe eigentlich nicht mehr als 1500 Euro ausgeben!! Irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Das währe das Beste kannste auch gebaucht Kaufen o. selber Bauen wenn du Handwerklich geschickt bist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi,

muss nochmal schauen ob ich das mit Schwerkraft irgendwie gelöst bekomme! Den Trommelfilter kann ich mir zu 99 Prozent abschminken und selber bauen is nicht!

Was haltet ihr von sowas,
http://www.osakaimportgroup.de/a-23542735/kammerfilter-mit-vortex/osaka-6-kammerfilter-mit-vortex/
,wäre doch ausreichend für 30 m³ Teich!?!


----------



## spike1 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hast du auch einen richtigen Namen???



> muss nochmal schauen ob ich das mit Schwerkraft irgendwie gelöst bekomme!



Das bekommst du schon hin  wenn man schon neu Baut, denn kann man es auch richtig machen alles andere is verschwendetes Geld.

Da würde ich den Compactsieve aber vorziehen, muss ja nicht gleich ein Trommelfilter sein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi,

natürlich hab ich auch nenb richtigen Namen, Tobi 

Den Compactsieve meinst du aber als Vorfilter anstatt dem Vortex der in dem system dabei ist, oder?

Hab gerade mit Holland telefoniert, da würde ich das Komplettsystem mit Vortex und 6 kammern inklusive Filtermedien, Osaka ECO 20000 und UV Klärer für 1600 inkl. Lieferung bekommen! Hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an??


----------



## fiseloer (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Tobi,

bevor Du weitere Überlegungen anstellst, musst Du zunächst entscheiden wie das System laufen soll, Schwerkraft oder gepumpt.
Davon hängen alle weiteren Entscheidungen ab (Erdarbeiten, Pumpe, Filter).

Gruß Klaus

PS: wie hoch ist Dein Gesamtbudget?


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Klaus,

Schwerkraft ist machbar, nachdem mir das jeder schreibt das ich Schwerkraft machen soll mache ich das auch 

Müsste bei dem System von Osaka ja gar nicht so tief buddeln, Schmutzwasserhähne sind ja seitlich! Und da mein  Teich am Schluss ca. 50 cm über Boden ist muss ich ja gar nicht so tief buddeln!

Gesamtbudget ca. 7000 Euronen, wobei hiervon schon 4000 für die L_Steine wegfallen, also bleiben noch 3 für Folie, Technik usw.!


----------



## spike1 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Gut Tobi



> Den Compactsieve meinst du aber als Vorfilter anstatt dem Vortex



ja meine ich

1600€ für den Reihnenvortex ist ganz schön fett dafür kannste dir was besseres zusammen stellen.
Aus heutiger Sicht ist es auch nicht das wahre, da der schmutz eine zu lange Verweildauer im Filter hat und wieder in Lösung geht.

lese dich doch noch ein wenig ein in das Thema Koiteich, da wirst du feststellen das wir schon das richtige schreiben



> 4000 für die L_Steine


 

nimm Schalsteine wird günstiger  und denn hast mehr für die Technik vieleich doch Trommelfilter

Gruß Frank


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Die 1600 sind ja nicht für den Vortex!  Für 1600 Euro bekomme ich das 6 Kammersystem OHNE Vortex, mit Filtermedien, Osaka 20000 ECO und 50 Watt UV Licht! Davor würde ich den den Composieve hängen, da das System in Schwerkraft arbeiten wird würde ich die Pumpe dann trocken nach der letzten Kammer aufstellen!

Einen Trommelfilter kann ich mir nicht leisten  Hier geht’s für meine Größe bei 3000 Euronen los! So ein Komplettsystem wäre mir eigentlich am liebsten! Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit so einem Komplettsystem??
Schalsteine kommen bei mir nicht infrage, wird auf jeden Fall mit L-Steine gemacht! Sorry da hab ich mich schon festgelegt  

MfG

Tobi


----------



## fiseloer (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Nur interessehalber, L-Steine fertig gesetzt für 4000,- oder nur Material?


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

4000 Alles drum und dran, Aushub (den kann ich verwenden) + liefern und versetzen der L-Steine auf Schotterfundament mit Mörtelbett!

Preis passt denke ich??


----------



## fiseloer (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Tobi,

vielen Dank für die Info. Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht, schreib doch mal welche Steine das genau sind (Maße, Stärke, Armierung).

Gruß Klaus


----------



## spike1 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Tobi



> 4000 Alles drum und dran, Aushub (den kann ich verwenden) + liefern und versetzen der L-Steine auf Schotterfundament mit Mörtelbett!
> 
> Preis passt denke ich??



Was google da so ausspuckt bei 180 cm höhe 12 cm Wandstärke /Stahlbeton C30/37 Bewehrt Bst. 500 M/S Belastung bis 5 KN/m² oder Böschung bis 20°

Denke das Passt vom Preis her.

Aber denn noch würde ich und auch einige anderen Schalsteine vorziehen und da lässt sich in Eigenleistung einiges Sparen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi, 

das mit den Schalsteinen habe ich schon gemerkt das das hier von einigen der Liebling ist  mir ist das zu Unsicher, sorry!
Hab auch nochmal auf der Arbeit bei unseren 2 Oberbauleitern, jeweils über 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung, gesprochen. Wortwörtliche Aussage von einem: "Gehen tut alles irgendwie, allerdings würd ich's gscheit mach und mit gscheit mein ich keine Schalsteine"

Hab jetzt noch ein Bild gefunden, wenn ich aber rechne das die 2 Stufen jeweils 50 cm tief und 50 cm breit sind würde mir das Teichvolumen von 27 - 30 m3 auf 13 - 15 m3 sinken und das wollte ich eigentlich nicht.
Am liebsten würde ich noch 2 Jahre mit dem Teich warten und mir dann nen Trommelfilter zulegen, leider wird unser Hanggrundstück ringsum mit L-Steinen abgefangen und danach kommt kein Bagger mehr rein und 30 m3 mit der Hand buddeln muss auch nicht sein


----------



## fiseloer (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Frank,

bei seiner Beckengröße (3x5, 2m tief) habe ich mal eine 20cm Betonbodenplatte unterstellt.
Da komme ich mit Schalsteinen (17,5), Beton und Armierung schon auf 2.800,- reine Materialkosten ohne Fracht. Wenn er dann wirklich alles in Eigenleistung macht könnte er einen 1000er sparen. Der Bodenaushub muss aber dann auch noch entsorgt werden.
Man muss aber auch zugeben, dass das eine schöne Knochenarbeit wird, die ohne Hilfe und das entsprechende Werkzeug schwer zu stemmen ist. Von daher finde ich den Preis OK.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## spike1 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Klaus

ein 1000€ für Technik mehr zu haben is aber auch schön da mache ich mir gern die Arbeit und spaß macht es doch auch was selber zu errichten.

aber vielleicht sehe ich das nur so komme ja ursprünglich vom Bau

mit 2800 bin ich aber auch nicht ganz bei dir hatte 2012 mir einen mit Schalsteinen gebaut reine Materialkosten müsste ich mal schaun.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Abgeher (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo,

jetzt nochmal blöd nachgefragt! Wir haben bei uns in der Gegen bindigen Boden, wie wärs denn, den Teich mit einem Böschungswinkel von 60 Grad auszuheben und keinerlei Randsicherung zu stellen?? Meint ihr das hält durch die Folie?

Großer Nachteil daran wäre natürlich wieder der Volumenverlust des Teiches!


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Was ist denn bei dir bindiger Boden? 
Bei uns ist Lehm ab ca 30cm. Wir können hier einfach senkrecht in die Erde Vlies rein Folie drauf und Wasser march.

LG Rene


----------



## spike1 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Tobi

kla hält das wenn du bindigen Boden hast.

ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag hebe dir eine Grube aus nach deinen Vorstellungen wie der Teich aussehen soll, und lässt dir dort 2,5mm HDPE einschweißen und die Lücke zwischen Erdreich und Folie füllst du mit Magerbeton aus funktioniert auch, dann können die Wände sogar senkrecht verlaufen.

es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Heidelberger (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

klar gehen 90 Grad bei entsprechendem Boden -theoretisch jedenfalls auch ohne Beton, wenn das Wasser schnell eingelassen wird -praktisch wird es immer schwierig werden, wenn man nur einmal das Wasser ablassen muss -dann rutscht vermutlich fast immer Erdreich nach und dann wirds richtig blöd. Je nach Boden gehen aber relativ steile Profile dennoch -es gibt da wohl den Erfahrungsgrenzwert von 70 Grad ohne jede technische Unterstützung -also nur Folie.
Martin


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> bei seiner Beckengröße (3x5, 2m tief) habe ich mal eine 20cm Betonbodenplatte unterstellt.
> Da komme ich mit Schalsteinen (17,5), Beton und Armierung schon auf 2.800,- reine Materialkosten ohne Fracht.





3 x 5 x 2 Meter wären bei mir bei einem 17,5 x 25 x 50 er Betonschalstein , 256 Steine .
Bei einem Schlechten Kurz von 2,50 Euro das Stück wären das 640 Euro .

Weiß jetzt nicht was das Eisen kostet , nehm jetzt mal an 200 Euro .

Beton wenn man ihn sich bringen lässt auch wieder bei einem Schlechten Kurz , der Meter 45 Euro . Denke mal so 4 bis 5 Meter wirste Brauchen .


Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr das Material kauft , laut meiner Rechnung wären das Knapp 1000 Euro , und das ist noch eine Schlechte Rechnung , zugunsten der Händler ......


----------



## fiseloer (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Michael,

hast recht, ich habe mich beim Beton vertan.
Jetzt sieht meine Rechnung wie folgt aus:
Steine: 256 x 2,20€  = 563,-€
Beton: 12 Liter pro Stein = 256 x 12= 3m³ = 150 Sack Fertigbeton x 2,89€ = 433,-€ 
Armierung: 16 lfd. Meter Wand x 8 Reihen waagerecht, pro Reihe 2 Stangen (8mm) = 256m x 1,-€ = 256,-€
                   16 lfd. Meter Wand x 2 Reihen senkrecht je 2m = 64m x 1,€ = 64,-€
Bodenplatte: 15m² x 0,20cm = 3m³ = 150 Sack Fertigbeton x 2,89€ = 433,-€ 
                     Baustahlmatte (2 Lagen) = 30m² x 6,50 € = 195,-€
Summe:
Steine            = 563,-€
Beton             = 866,-€
Armierung      = 515,-€
Frachtkosten  = 100,-€ (geschätzt)
Gesamt          = 2044,-€

Wo Du allerdings den Beton für 45,- den m³ kriegst, musst Du mir verraten.
Bin ja selbst noch am bauen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo

Ok die Bodenplatte hatte ich nicht in meiner Rechnung 

Bei der Menge würde ich auch keine Sackware nehmen , dann lieber , Estrich Kies und Zement . Wird dann auch wieder billiger .

2,20 Euro für einen Stein hab ich im moment auch , sollte aber noch Billiger gehn , bis die bei mir Aktuell werden 

Ich kenn jemanden der ein Betonwagen fährt , also fällt da auch schon mal die Anfahrt weg ...

Ansonsten gefällt mir deine Rechnung schon besser .....


----------



## troll20 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ich hab mal kurz die Berliner Betonpreise durchsucht.
Fertig Mischung frei Haus liegt der m³ bei ca 160€, bei Sackware wären es ca 145€ + Anlieferung und niedrigste Quali pro m³

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Meine Angeliefert bekommst du den m³ Beton für 80-90 netto je nach Region. Wären dan brutto 110€. Unter 5 m³ noch Mindermengenzuschlag. Rufe mal beim Betonwerk an. Währen dann angeliefert bei 3 m³ rund 100 Euro günstiger als deine Sackware und du brauchst nicht mehr mischen. Bei 3 m³ wurde ich aber nie auf den Gedanken kommen eine Fertigmischung zu nehmen. Immer Mischmaschiene, Zementsäcke und billigen Füllsand oder scharfen Maurersand. Bei scharfem Maurersand kannst du den Rest gleich als Substrat in die Pflanzenbereiche packen.


----------



## spike1 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

hi Rene



> Fertig Mischung frei Haus liegt der m³ bei ca 160€,



Das sind ihr aber listen Preise wenn mann da mal Anruft sollte mann knapp unter 100€ Butto bleiben.

@Tottoabs
ich Zahle ab 3qm keinen Mindermengen Zuschlag mehr da würde ich nicht selber Mischen.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



spike1 schrieb:


> ...ich Zahle ab 3qm keinen Mindermengen Zuschlag mehr da würde ich nicht selber Mischen.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank



Mein Reden, selber mischen würde ich nur, wenn ich nicht die angelieferten m³ nicht an einem Tag verarbeiten kann. Also, wenn ich den Beton nicht direkt an den Teich bekomme, dann würde ich eine erdfeuchte Mischung mir auf eine Plane kippen lassen und mit einer Schiebkarre die drei m³ zum Teich schaukeln. Nur wenn ich die Menge an einem Tag nicht weg bekomme und nur einen halben m³ am Tag vermauere, dann ist selbermischen eine Option. 
Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine ein Mischer sind ca. 80 Liter somit ca. 12 Mischmaschienen für einen m³ da muss man schon ziemlich schaufeln.


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe 

Zement für 137,20€ 56 Sack (eine Palette ) (nicht alle wurden gebraucht) und 240 Schalsteine (2waren über)
für 516€ bekommen ein stein 2,15€ +MwSt.

Stahl ist relativ billig kommt drauf an woher und wie lang ..
Dazu noch Sand usw.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Ja, Erdfeucht ist nicht so Ideal um zwischen die Schahlsteine zu kommen. Man kann aber vorsichtig nachwässen und ggf mit einem Holz stucksen. Eine 3 m³ Wanne für die Zwischenlagerung von flüssigen Beton haben die wenigsten Zuhause.


----------



## spike1 (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



> Eine 3 m³ Wanne für die Zwischenlagerung von flüssigen Beton haben die wenigsten Zuhause.



Ich hatte mir für die Schalsteine die gewünschte Menge Anliefern lassen und in einer Handelsüblichen großen Mörteltuppe das noch mal mit etwas Wasser aufgerührt. 

Bodenplatte mit Pumpe hatte 345,-€ extra gekostet Beton C20/25 68,-€ Netto (2012) musste selber mal nachschauen.

Man sieht aber bei den vielen Beiträgen das sich einiges Sparen lässt gegenüber 2m hohe L- Schalen was denn in vernünftige Technik investiert werden kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fiseloer (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Wir können hier rechnen wie wir wollen. Es sind ja nicht die Materialkosten alleine.
Ob Tobi die örtlichen Gegebenheiten hat, um Material direkt an die Baustelle liefern zu lassen müsste erst einmal geklärt werden. Wenn nicht, steht das ganze Zeug an der Straße und er kann sehen wie er es zur Baugrube bekommt. 
Fertigbeton kann auch nicht in einer Fuhre geliefert werden. Erst muss er die Platte machen und wenn die hart ist kommt die Lieferung für die Steine. Hier würde ich mich auch nicht trauen 8 Reihen hoch in einem Durchgang zu füllen. In den 17,5ern ist eh wenig Platz und mit der Armierung drin lässt sich das nur schwer verdichten. Darum wird das auch nichts mit erdfeuchtem Beton. Betonpumpe mit Fließbeton wäre optimal, kostet bei mir incl. Verzögerer und Mindermengenzuschlag (bis 5m³) knapp 200,-€/m³. Über den Aushub haben wir auch noch nicht gesprochen.
Sicher kann man mit Schalsteinen trotzdem billiger wegkommen, ist nur die Frage ob er freiwillige Helfer und Werkzeug zur Hand hat um die Arbeit zu stemmen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Abgeher (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen dank für die große Resonanz zu meinem Projekt! Ich werde die Tage mal meinen kompletten Gartenplan hochladen(leider noch in Arbeit). 
Zur Grube des Teiches komme ich mehr schlecht als Recht ran! Wird man dann im Gartenplan sehen!

Aufgrund eines Tipps von einem Forumuser (weiß nicht ob ich den Namen nennen darf  ) nehme ich jetzt auf jeden Fall schon mal einen Trommelfilter den ich wirklich "günstig" bekomme!
System wird über Schwerkraft betrieben! 
Des weiteren habe ich am Samstag den Termin mit meinem Erdbauer, dieser soll sich auch nochmal Gedanken zur Grube machen!

MfG


----------



## fiseloer (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Tobi,

Respekt
Du machst richtig Fortschritte. Vor wenigen Tagen noch beim selbstgebastelten Sieb in der Regentonne und jetzt beim Trommelfilter. Das zeigt das Du beratungsfähig bist und so langsam aber sicher kann Dein Teich ein vernünftiges Projekt werden. Das meine ich ernst.

Denk daran das Du noch eine Bio-Abteilung brauchst. Ich könnte mir da sehr gut 2x 300L Tonnen mit __ Hel-X vorstellen. Kosten etwa 250,-€
Dazu eine Pumpe Aquaforte Ecomax DM 20000L ca 200,-€ oder OASE AquaMax Gravity Eco 20000 ca. 450,-€

Gruß Klaus


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Feb. 2014)




----------



## Abgeher (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> Respekt
> Du machst richtig Fortschritte. Vor wenigen Tagen noch beim selbstgebastelten Sieb in der Regentonne und jetzt beim Trommelfilter. Das zeigt das Du beratungsfähig bist und so langsam aber sicher kann Dein Teich ein vernünftiges Projekt werden. Das meine ich ernst.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen 

Das beste ist das ihr mach sogar noch dazu gebracht habt die Schalsteine als echte Alternative zu sehen und ich schon fleißig am rechnen bin (die Mehrkosten für die Technik tragen ihren Teil aber auch noch bei) 

Muss das jetzt erstmal alles Sacken lassen und paar Nächte drüber pennen! 
Auf jeden Fall aber mal ein riesiges Dankeschön an alle die sich bis jetzt hier mit eingebracht haben, wenn ich denke das ich bei Threaderöffnung komplett Wissenslos war


----------



## Abgeher (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi,

so nachdem ich mich jetzt für nen Trommler und als Bio Filter Keramikschaum entschieden habe werde ich um Kosten zu sparen den Teich und die Filterkammer mit Betonschalsteinen mauern und ausgießen. 

Der Bauablauf soll wie folgt erfolgen:

- Ausheben der Grube auf eine Tiefe von ca. 1,8 Meter, der Teich soll am Ende eine tiefe von 2 Metern haben aber 50 - 60 cm über der Oberkante des Terrassenbelags enden, also eine Art von Hochteich. Dadurch erhoffe ich mir das Blätter die am Boden liegen nicht durch den Wind in den Teich gelangen, des weiteren soll der Überstand auch als Absicherung für Kinder seien.

- verrohrung für Ba's usw. legen

- dann eine Schotterschicht einbringen, dicke ca. 20 cm (verdichtet)

 - dann würde ich ein Betonauto mit selbsverdichtenten Stahlfaserbeton kommen lassen und die Bodenplatte ca. 15 cm stark gießen (Stahlfaserbeton aus dem Grund das ich mir die Bewehrung spare, die Stahlfasern sind dann die Bewehrung)

- die Bodenplatte soll ringsum ca 30 cm breiter und länger sein wie am Ende der Teich um die Schalsteine auf der Bodenplatte aufstellen zu können, zusätzlich würde ich eine Anschlussbewehrung mit in die Bodenplatte betonieren die den kraftschlüssigen Wandanschluss bewirkt 

- Als nächstes steht das Mauern der Schalsteine an, hier werden die Aussparrungen der 3 Einläufe und des Skimmers gleich mit beachtet. Hier würde ich in jede oder jede 2te Lage horizontal stabstahl einlegen, vertikal natürlich auch. Hier habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Reihen der Steine zu setzen und mit Beton zu verfüllen (der wird selbst angemischt). Den Beton würde ich bis zur hälfte der obersten Lage einbringen damit die darauffolgenden Schichten sich mit der jeweils vorherigen "verzahnt".

- Als nächstes hatte ich vor, damit der Teichgrund nicht gerade ist, Gefälledämmung einzulegen,diese kommt vom Flachdachbau, damit ist Gewährleistet das das anstehende Wasser zu den Dachabläufen geleitet wird, in meinem Fall soll der Teichschlamm wie Kot usw. zu den Bodenabläufen geleitet werden.
Die genaue Form der Gefälledämmung rechnet mir ein Kumpel der Dachdecker ist mit einen Programm aus.

- die Betonschalsteine würde ich rückseitig mit flüssigem Bitumen streichen und eine Noppenbahn zur Drainage anbringen.

- wegen der Folie bin ich noch nicht sicher ob ich diese Fachmänisch verlegen lasse oder doch einen Selbstversuch starte

- die Schalsteine die über dem Erdreich rausschauen würde ich mit Riemchen verkleiden und auf der Oberseite Rautenlasten (Rhombusleisten) anbringen diese werden dann als Sitzgelegenheit z. Bsp. beim Füttern verwendet.

Den Filterkeller, der sich an der Kopfseite befinden soll würde ich 4 x 2 Meter machen und ca. 1.60 - 1,70 tief. Dieser steht dann natürlich über das gleiche Maß wie der Teich über Erdreich heraus.
In den Filterkeller würde ich eine Schotterschicht einbringen und Betonbodenplatten reinlegen (Bodenplatten habe ich noch rumliegen), die Wände werden auch aus Schalsteinen. In dem Filterkeller soll natürlich der Trommler und der Biologische Filter eingebracht werden, das __ Filtersystem besteht aus 2 x 1000 Liter IBC, in einem der Trommler und der andere wird in 2 Kammern unterteilt, in einer Kammer 80 Kg Keramikschaum, in der anderen 2 Rohrpumpen die das gefilterte Wasser zurück in den Teich befördern. Die Filterkammer mache ich so groß weil ich meine Elektroverteilung des gesamten Gartens hier mit unterbringen möchte.

- der Deckel der Filterkammer soll dann so aussehen, dass ich eine Unterkonstruktion aus Balken darauflege, auf diese dann Osb Platten und darauf Dachpappe das bei Regen kein Wasser in die Filterkammer eintritt.
Auf der Dachpappe würde ich dann Terrassendielen befestigen, diese sollen dann auch gleich als Liegefläche für den Sommer dienen.

- Da der komplette Deckel zum öffnen sein soll, also die kompletten 8 m2, würde ich hier wegen dem Gewicht 2 Gasdruckfedern einbauen die das öffnen erleichtern sollen.

Macht es Sinn unter der Bodenplatte und an der Außenseite der Schalsteine noch zu dämmen mit z. Bsp. Styrodur C?

Was sagt ihr zu meiner Planung, gibts irgendwo irgendwelche Planungsfehler?

MfG


----------



## Abgeher (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Anbei habe ich mal in den Gartenplann den Teich versuchts einzuzeichnen,bitte nur die Bleistiftzeichnung beachten, da dies ein alter Gartenplan ist, der neue ist leider noch in Arbeit!


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Tobi,

jetzt bin ich aber platt Das hört sich nach einem durchdachten Konzept an.

Gruß Klaus





Abgeher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so nachdem ich mich jetzt für nen Trommler und als Bio Filter Keramikschaum entschieden habe werde ich um Kosten zu sparen den Teich und die Filterkammer mit Betonschalsteinen mauern und ausgießen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael H (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo

Unter der Bodenplatte zu Dämmen halte ich für Unnötig , werde zwar selbst keine Bodenplatte machen , hab aber auch noch nie was gelesen das das jemand gemacht hätte. Wofür auch ...?

Vielleicht belehr't uns noch einer des Besseren , warum man das machen sollte ...

Die Schalsteine im Erdreich kannste aber mußte nicht unbedingt noch mit Styropor Verkleiden . Die Bitume und die Noppenplatten sollte da ausreichen .

Ich werde aber die Oberen 50 cm der Schalsteine von innen mit Styropor Verkleiden , wegen Eis im Winter damit es nicht direkt auf die Steine die Überirdisch sind drückt ..

Nun hoffe ich für dich und mich das der Winter bald vorbei ist und es Endlich losgehen kann .....


----------



## Abgeher (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi,


- dann eine Schotterschicht einbringen, dicke ca. 20 cm (verdichtet)

Ich weiß nicht ob das unbedingt nötig ist, wenn Du festen Boden hast würde ich direkt auf die Erde betonieren (mit Sand ausgleichen und Baufolie drauf) 
*
 habe festen Boden, da ich vom Erdbauer aber sowiese Recycling Schotter geliefert bekomme gehe ich auf Nummer sicher, der Schotter ist auch wirklich Spottbillig.*

- dann würde ich ein Betonauto mit selbsverdichtenten Stahlfaserbeton kommen lassen und die Bodenplatte ca. 15 cm stark gießen (Stahlfaserbeton aus dem Grund das ich mir die Bewehrung spare, die Stahlfasern sind dann die Bewehrung)  ob das reicht?

* Normal schon da Stahlfaserbeton extremstabil ist, darüber werde ich mich unter der Woche aber noch genauer informieren.
*
- die Bodenplatte soll ringsum ca 30 cm breiter und länger sein wie am Ende der Teich um die Schalsteine auf der Bodenplatte aufstellen zu können, zusätzlich würde ich eine Anschlussbewehrung mit in die Bodenplatte betonieren die den kraftschlüssigen Wandanschluss bewirkt  

- Als nächstes steht das Mauern der Schalsteine an, hier werden die Aussparrungen der 3 Einläufe und des Skimmers gleich mit beachtet. Hier würde ich in jede oder jede 2te  Lage horizontal stabstahl einlegen, vertikal natürlich auch. Hier habe ich vor 2 oder 3 Reihen der Steine zu setzen und mit Beton zu verfüllen (der wird selbst angemischt). Den Beton würde ich bis zur hälfte der obersten Lage einbringen damit die darauffolgenden Schichten sich mit der jeweils vorherigen "verzahnt". 
*
Ok, dann wird jede Lage bewehrt *

- Als nächstes hatte ich vor, damit der Teichgrund nicht gerade ist, Gefälledämmung einzulegen,diese kommt vom Flachdachbau, damit ist Gewährleistet das das anstehende Wasser zu den Dachabläufen geleitet wird, in meinem Fall soll der Teichschlamm wie Kot usw. zu den Bodenabläufen geleitet werden. Das kannst Du auch erreichen, indem Du die Betonplatte entsprechend abziehstDie genaue Form der Gefälledämmung rechnet mir ein Kumpel der Dachdecker  ist mit einen Programm aus.

* Leider nicht möglich da der selbstverdichtende Stahlfaserbeton sehr dünnflüssig ist (damit er sich automatisch verdichtet) und sich immer in Waage selbst ausrichtet! Oder habe ich das mit dem abziehen falsch verstanden?*

- die Betonschalsteine würde ich rückseitig mit flüssigem Bitumen streichen und eine Noppenbahn zur Drainage anbringen.  ob das nötig ist, was soll es bringen?
*
 Durch den Bitumenanstrich erhoffe ich mir eine Abdichtung der Schalsteine. Die Noppenbahn werde ich einbauen da wir hier bindigen Boden haben d.h. Lehmboden, dieser nimmt schlecht Wasser auf, Wasser sucht sich ja den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, dies wäre in meinem Fall zwischen Erdreich und Schalsteinen. Durch die Noppenbahn hoffe ich das Wasser von den Schalsteinen fern zu halten, ich denke das würde den Steinen nichts machen, ich möchte aber trotzdem nicht das diese ständig feucht sind!*

- wegen der Folie bin ich noch nicht sicher ob ich diese Fachmänisch verlegen lasse oder doch einen Selbstversuch starte  Du wirst es bereuen!

* Diese Aussage höre oder lese ich nicht zum ersten mal, in diesem Fall muss die Vernunft noch einkehren  *



Den Filterkeller, der sich an der Kopfseite befinden soll würde ich 4 x 2 Meter machen und ca. 1.60 - 1,70 tief. Dieser steht dann natürlich über das gleiche Maß wie der Teich über Erdreich heraus.
In den Filterkeller würde ich eine Schotterschicht einbringen und Betonbodenplatten reinlegen (Bodenplatten habe ich noch rumliegen), Planst Du bitte auch einen Kanalanschluß die Wände werden auch aus Schalsteinen. In dem Filterkeller soll natürlich der Trommler und der Biologische Filter eingebracht werden, das __ Filtersystem besteht aus 2 x 1000 Liter IBC, in einem der Trommler und der andere wird in 2 Kammern unterteilt, in einer Kammer 80 Kg Keramikschaum, in der anderen 2 Rohrpumpen die das gefilterte Wasser zurück in den Teich befördern. Die Filterkammer mache ich so groß weil ich meine Elektroverteilung des gesamten Gartens hier mit unterbringen möchte.

* Ob das mit dem Kanalanschluss möglich ist ist noch so eine Sache! Der nächste vorhanden Kanalanschluss liegt leider nicht optimal um hier den Filterablauf anzuschließen um nicht eher zu sagen die Lage des vorh. Kanalanschlusses ist besch.... ! Hier hatte ich im Hinterkopf so eine Art Sickergrube zu schaffen, d.h. im Filterkeller ein Loch buddeln, 2 Betonringe rein diese mit Schotter füllen und darin versickern lassen, den Grobschmutz würde ich allerdings vorher mit einem Siebkorb rausholen und in den Biomüll geben!
Meinst das wäre ein funktionierendes System?? 
Was mir hier auch noch bedenken macht ist der Geruch, ich möchte ja den Filterkeller als Liegefläche nutzen, meinste das Stinkt wenn man darauf liegt?*

- der Deckel der Filterkammer soll dann so aussehen, dass ich eine Unterkonstruktion aus Balken darauflege, auf diese dann Osb Platten und darauf Dachpappe das bei Regen kein Wasser in die Filterkammer eintritt.
Auf der Dachpappe würde ich dann Terrassendielen befestigen, diese sollen dann auch gleich als Liegefläche für den Sommer dienen. Lass etwas Luft, damit der Keller nicht zu dicht wird.

* wird gemacht *
- Da der komplette Deckel zum öffnen sein soll, also die kompletten 8 m2, würde ich hier wegen dem Gewicht 2 Gasdruckfedern einbauen die das öffnen erleichtern sollen. Rechne mal was die Abdeckung wiegt, wenn Du sie in einem Stück machst  

* das diese Sauschwer wird ist mir klar, deswegen die Gasdruckfedern, oder meinste das klappt nicht?*

Macht es Sinn unter der Bodenplatte und an der Außenseite der Schalsteine noch zu dämmen mit z. Bsp. Styrodur C? Wenn Du im Winter heizen willst, würde ich die Schalsteine von außen dämmen.
*
 für den Anfang noch nicht vorgesehen aber irgendwann vielleicht mal, also Dämme ich gleich mit

Ich werde versuchen im Winter den Teich eisfrei zu halten, wie ich das mache weiß ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich!*


MfG


----------



## Abgeher (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi, 

nochmal ich 

Was für eine Wandstärke würdet ihr denn nehmen, ich hätte ja am liebsten 17,5er, das ist denke ich aber zu wenig?

MfG


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

He Theoretiker!
Beton mit Eisenspäne? Du willst wohl Deinen Teich schon von vorn her rein undicht machen?
Wer sagt Dir denn, das die Dinger nicht senkrecht aus den Beton "wachsen"?
Dämmung?ÄH, schon mal was von Erdwärme gehört? Spart später die Heizkosten!
Tut mir leid, aber wie oft wird der Teich neu erfunden?

PS: Was ist denn ein Beton-Auto, eine "Kuh" oder ein Fahrmischer?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Abgeher (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Samorai,

die Bodenplatte wird nach dem Gießen natürlich mit einem Bodenschleifer mit Diamantteller geschliffen, dachte das müsste ich nicht erwähnen!
Da danach ja die Gefälledämmung drauf kommt steht dann garnichts raus! 
Liefern wird dies natürlich ein Fahrmischer, der hat auch ne Pumpe am Wagen mit der der Beton dann in den Garten gepumpt wird. 

Meinste das die Gefälledämmung ein späteres heizen nach sich zieht?

MfG


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Abgeher!
Wieso Dämmung, die verhindert im Sommer eine Kühlung und im Winter die angestrebten 4 Grad am Boden Deines Teiches.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Abgeher (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Die Dämmung wollte ich am Grund des Teiches auslegen um ein Gefälle zu den Bodenabläufen zu bekommen!
Hast du andere Vorschläge dafür?

MfG


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo!
Reden wir einfach mal ganz unbeschwert über das Thema. Was soll sich denn an den Teichgrund groß verändern, wenn Du ihn nicht betonierst, sondern nur modellierst. Der stürzt nicht ein oder sonstiges. Der bleibt doch so wie er ist.
Ich habe den ganzen Teich ohne Beton modelliert und es ist ganz einfacher Sandboden.
Auch sorgt der Wasserdruck für keine Verschiebung.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Zacky (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



Abgeher schrieb:


> Was für eine Wandstärke würdet ihr denn nehmen, ich hätte ja am liebsten 17,5er, das ist denke ich aber zu wenig?



...habe ich auch genommen und bei mir hat es gereicht. 



Abgeher schrieb:


> Die Dämmung wollte ich am Grund des Teiches auslegen um ein Gefälle zu den Bodenabläufen zu bekommen!



...am Boden würde ich auch nicht dämmen. Die Seitenwände durchaus. Das mit dem abschrägenden Boden für die Bodenabläufe durch Dämmung würde ich auch sein lassen, da *a)* die Frage ist, ob die Dämmung das überhaupt verkraftet - da später einige Tonnen Gewicht drauf lasten ~ *b)* wie schon gesagt, du damit auch gegen nützliche Wärme und Kälte dämmst ~ *c)* eine solche Schräge doch nicht unerheblich sein muss, um den gewünschten Erfolg zu erzielen, und das dann mit Dämmung modellieren macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Ich habe ein Gefälle von 10cm auf einen Meter und das bringt es nicht.


----------



## spike1 (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi Tobi



> Was sagt ihr zu meiner Planung, gibts irgendwo irgendwelche Planungsfehler?



Die Entscheidung zum Trommelfilter is super

-Bodenplatte 10cm größer reichen Stahlfaser Beton is etwas übertrieben eine Lage Baustahl-matten (mittig) Q188A als Rissbewehrung reicht völlig aus. 



> He Theoretiker!
> Beton mit Eisenspäne? Du willst wohl Deinen Teich schon von vorn her rein undicht machen?


 

-kein Schotter unter der Bodenplatte da verlegst du doch die Rohre führ die Bodenabläufe, sollen die im Schotter liegen ??? das wäre nicht so gut.

-17,5 Schalsteine reicht, um alles wasserdicht zu Bekommen müsstest du alles in WU-Beton bauen 

-Dämmung und Gefälle hat Zacky schon beantwortet.

-Folie du hast doch von einen Kumpel geschrieben der Dachdecker is er sollte eigentlich PVC-Folie schweißen können

-Filterkeller größe super aber warum so tief 

-Schachtabdeckung als ein stück  da brauchste einen Kran um das auf zu bekommen bei der Größe also mehre Teile die lassen sich auch öffnen.

ich sehe es geht voran 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zacky (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Das mit der Filtergröße habe ich noch gar nicht weiter betrachtet. Erst durch den Hinweis von Frank habe ich auch nochmal nachgelesen. 

Warum soll der Filterkeller so tief werden? Wieso willst Du den Keller auch so groß machen?

Bei der Größe lohnt es sich ja bald, von außen seitlich unter die Terrasse eine "Kellertreppe" zu bauen. Dann bräuchtest Du auch nicht den Deckel hoch heben. 

Da du jetzt mit einem Trommelfilter mit Keraschaum filtern willst, brauchst Du doch eigentlich nur noch den Platz für den Trommler. Weitere Biostufen braucht es doch gar nicht, wenn Du einen Trommler mit Biostufe nutzt!? Oder habe ich da jetzt was mißverstanden? Bedenke auch, dass der Trommelfilter 10-15cm über Wasserlinie heraus steht. Wenn Du dann deinen Filterkeller bei 1,70m Tiefe hast, musst Du ja wieder unten drunter etwas mauern oder sonst irgendwie den Trommelfilter auf Höhe bringen.

*Nachtrag:*

Habe gerade gelesen, dass Du 2 IBC nutzen willst. In einen IBC den Trommler ~ also Selbstbau oder Einschubmodell - OK! und der 2.IBC soll für den Keraschaum sein ~ 80 kg!? oder eher 80 Liter!? In dem Fall würde ich vielleicht doch mal zu einem Händler gehen, der vernünftige Trommelfilter verkauft. Der kann Dir sicherlich besser sagen, wie viel Keraschaum du bräuchtest. Es gibt Trommler mit Biostufe die kaum größer sind als ein IBC und die reichen nach Herstellerangaben meistens aus. Im Preisvergleich, wird ein kompakter Trommler mit Biomaterial etwa 3500,- bis 4000,- Euro kosten. Ein Einschubmodell liegt bei 2000,-Euro oder so? Es wäre evtl eine Überlegung...


----------



## Abgeher (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hi,

der Filterkeller wird nicht so tief, bekomme erst noch die technischen Zeichnungen vom TF, dann weiß ich mehr!

Es sind 80 *KG* Keramikschaum, wieviel das in Litern ist kann ich gar nicht sagen! 

Bekomme die Filteranlage folgendermaßen:

eingebaut in zwei IBC a. 1000 Liter
•Trommelfilter 
•Filtermaterial Keramikschaum 80 kg
•zwei Zwischenwände zugeschnitten, passend ausgefräst
•zwei IBC aus der Lebensmittelindustrie, gereinigt, Deckel entfernt, Flanschlöcher gesägt und Flansche verschraubt und abgedichtet.Zwischenwände passend eingeschraubt mit Aluwinkeln und abgedichtet.
•6 Flansche a. 110 mm ( 3 x Front Trommelfilter, 3 x Verbindung Trommelfilter/Biologie.)
•2 Flansche a. 75 mm ( Abläufe in den Teich )
•5 Flansche a. 50 mm ( Reinigungsabläufe der einzelnen Kammern.)
•1 Tauch - UVC 48 Watt Rota incl. Halterung 
- 2 x Rohrpumpen a 16000 liter
- 6 x 110 mm Zugschieber
- 2 x 75 mm Zugschieber
- 5 x 50 mm Zugschieber

und dies zu einem Preis von 3150€!

Das mit der Bodenplatte überlege ich mir auch nochmal!


----------



## fiseloer (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Hallo Tobi,

wird der Filter so komplett installiert oder bekommst Du für den Preis nur die Teile?
Sind die Teile gebraucht oder neu ?

Gruß Klaus




Abgeher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Filterkeller wird nicht so tief, bekomme erst noch die technischen Zeichnungen vom TF, dann weiß ich mehr!
> 
> ...


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Feb. 2014)

Na klar ist das neu..!


----------



## fiseloer (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Na klar ist das neu..!



Na wenn Du das sagst :beten


----------



## Abgeher (13. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teichbau 2014*

Bis auf die IBC alles Niegelnagel neu!


----------



## Abgeher (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallöle,

ich lass mal wieder was von mir hören 

Habe mir jetzt mal intensiver Gedanken über den Pflanzbereich gemacht, was haltet ihr von folgender Methode?

Würde im Pflanzbereich ein Lochblech auslegen, diese soll mit Abstand von ca. 15 cm zum Pflanzbereichsgrund liegen damit es von Wasser unterspült wird. Da Blech lass ich mir vom Ortsansässigen Metallbauer genauso schneiden wie ich es brauch, zum Freundschaftspreis 

In die Löcher des Bleches würde ich dann die Pflanzen stecken und auf das Lochblech Filterkies der Körnung 16/32 legen um die Pflanzen zu stabilisieren. Meint ihr das funktioniert wenn die Wurzeln unter dem Lochblech einfach im Wasser hängen,  wäre doch wie eine Art Hydrokultur?

Ich weiß ja auch das 80 Prozent der User die Meinung vertreten Kies hat nichts im Koiteich verloren da er so arg verschlammen soll, wäre das in meinem Fall dann auch, der Teich ist doch vom Pflanzbereich abgetrennt, so kommt doch kein Dreck wie Fischkot usw. an den Kies ran?


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Feb. 2014)

Abgeher schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal intensiver Gedanken über den Pflanzbereich gemacht, was haltet ihr von folgender Methode?
> 
> Würde im Pflanzbereich ein Lochblech auslegen, diese soll mit Abstand von ca. 15 cm zum Pflanzbereichsgrund liegen damit es von Wasser unterspült wird. Da Blech lass ich mir vom Ortsansässigen Metallbauer genauso schneiden wie ich es brauch, zum Freundschaftspreis
> 
> In die Löcher des Bleches würde ich dann die Pflanzen stecken und auf das Lochblech Filterkies der Körnung 16/32 legen um die Pflanzen zu stabilisieren. Meint ihr das funktioniert wenn die Wurzeln unter dem Lochblech einfach im Wasser hängen,  wäre doch wie eine Art Hydrokultur??


Ja, geht. Würde da aber kein Lochblechnehmen sondern eher etwas aus Plastik. Vom Bäcker die Plastikkörbe oder ähnliches. http://img.mittelbayerische.de/bdb/2057900/2057925/818x400.jpg






Die roten Stapelkörbe rechts. Auf ein kleines Gerüst.




Abgeher schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch das 80 Prozent der User die Meinung vertreten Kies hat nichts im Koiteich verloren da er so arg verschlammen soll, wäre das in meinem Fall dann auch, der Teich ist doch vom Pflanzbereich abgetrennt, so kommt doch kein Dreck wie Fischkot usw. an den Kies ran?


Doch kommt er. Gehe davon aus das der Dreck im Wasser rummschwebt. Somit verteilt er sich über den ganzen Teich. An ruhigen Stellen wird er nicht wieder aufgewirbeld und kann sich absetzen. Zwischen den Kieseln sind solche ruhigen Stellen. Da wird sich immer was absetzen und nicht wieder aufgewirbelt werden. Und zwar so lange bis alle ruhigen Stellen dicht sind. Dicht mit Dreck.


----------



## lotharw (25. Feb. 2014)

Hall-öle,

Hast du schonmal darüber nachgedacht wie du die Planzen nach 1-2 Jahren von dem Sieb trennen willst ?
Das wächst zu einer kompacken Masse zusammen.
Wie wäre es mit einigen Rahmen,auf dem Pflanzkörbe mit den Planzen stehen und die mit der Oberkante mit dem Wasserpiegel abschliesen.
Die Rahmen sollten aus Winkelstangen aus Edelstahl (V4A) bestehen und die vollen Körbe mit Steinen und Pflanzen bei leerem Teich halten können.
Die Pflanzen wird Mann oder Frau dann einzeln herausheben können,und ein Pflanzkorb kostet nicht die Welt.
Und die Koi können sich unter den Körben verstecken,was den Stress für die Koi auch etwas vermindern kann.
Die Idee hatte auch schon Bernhard Teichfischer in einem seiner Bücher beschrieben.


----------



## Abgeher (6. März 2014)

Hallo,

so, nachdem jetzt vieles über Pflanzen recherchiert wurde bin ich nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen den Pflanzbereich komplett weg zu lassen! Ich würde mir dann aber eine schwimmende Pflanzinsel zulegen, an den Seiten wo der Pflanzbereich angedacht war würde ich einen "normalen" Pflanzbereich gestalten, d.h. mit Erde --> Pflanzen rein und außenrum Zierkies für die Optik!

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob mein Filter (Trommler + Bio Kammer mit Keramikschaum) es schafft die Nährstoffe die mein Pflanzbereich aus dem Wasser gefiltert hätte zu Filtern??
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ein Pflanzbereich würde mir schon besser gefallen, allerdings raten mir viele hiervon ab da der Kies versottet, deswegen würde ich den Pflanzbereich außerhalb des Teiches mit Erde und Kies aufbauen!

MfG


----------



## Tottoabs (6. März 2014)

Abgeher schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ein Pflanzbereich würde mir schon besser gefallen, allerdings raten mir viele hiervon ab da der Kies versottet, deswegen würde ich den Pflanzbereich außerhalb des Teiches mit Erde und Kies aufbauen!
> 
> MfG


 Nimm keinen Kies sondern einen lehmhaltigen Sand oder etwas anderes Feinkörnigeres. Im Kies sind eingfach zu vielle Lücken wo sich der Dreck reinsetzen kann. Über Sand ist die Chanse das der Dreck drüber gespühlt wird ober sich nur Oberflächlich auflegt gegeben. Ich würde das so machen oder du nimmst viereckige Maurertuppen welche du auf deine gewünschte Höhe abschneidest und da machst du Sand/Lehm rein. So als flache Schalen. Teich verkleinern würde ich nicht. Reinen Lehm mit Sand abdecken.
Ich habe letztes Jahr auch bei meinem Teich alle Pflanzen in eckige Maurertuppen oder Pflanztaschen gesteckt. Nur im Tiefbereich habe ich eine Valisnerie so rein geschmissen.
Der Tuppen mit der __ Wasserpest ist von oben nur noch ein Busch und nicht mehr zu sehen. Bei den Anderen weiß ich noch nicht ob mir das gefällt. Ich habe die nicht flach geschnitten. Letztes Jahr war das Wasser so trüb das es nicht Intressierte.....jetzt wird das Wasser immer klare und man sieht die Ränder.
Abgeschnitten währe das wohl besser. 
Mal schauen wie sich die Pflanzen entwickeln. Das __ Hechtkraut wird wohl auch alles verdecken. Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. März 2014)

Ihr seid Architekten?

Denkt mal drüber nach, dass Ihr Tiere halten wollt. Warum nichtmal eine Pflanzzone? 

Wollt Ihr Chlor reinkippen, damit alles immer schön ist? 

So wie kein Hund auf feinstem Feinsteinzeug gehalten werden will, will es auch kein Fisch. 

Ein Hund ist am liebsten im Wald oder tobt durch die dreckigsten Tümpel. Schlimm, ist aber so. 

Ich vermisse Überlegungen, wie Ihr Artgerecht Eure Tiere halten wollt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Abgeher (7. März 2014)

Ja ne is klar, ich denke mal bei einem Koiteich braucht niemand von Artgerechter Haltung zu sprechen, da fängt es ja schon an, dass die wenigstens trübes Wasser in Ihrem Koiteich haben, so wie es die Koi eigentlich in Natura haben.



Des weiteren wird kaum jemand der einen Koiteich besitzt eine annehmbare Größe haben, wir mit unseren 10 – 50 m³ Teichen kommen da in *keinster *Weise an „artgerechte Haltung“ ran.

Da könnte ich noch 30 weitere Punkte bringen! Aber is klar ein Pflanzbereich der einen Bruchteil der Teichgröße hat und dazu noch vom Teich abgetrennt ist damit die Koi´s nicht reinschwimmen können trägt dann natürlich zur „artgerechten“ Haltung bei!

Ich persönlich sehe das eher im Gegenteil, wenn ein Pflanzbereich nicht durchdacht gebaut ist (genug Zuläufe, Schmutzabläufe, Durchströmung usw.) wird wohl eher ein Krankheitsereger für die Fische werden. Das geht 2- 3 Jahre gut, dann hast du so viele „schlechte“ Bakterien in dem Schmodder das die Fische krank werden!

Ich denke mal wir Koiteichbesitzer brauchen nicht über eine „Artgerechte“ Haltung oder einen grünen Daumen diskutieren,eine „Artgerechte“ Haltung ist in einem Koiteich nicht möglich! Wenn man da an die die Trinkwasserverschwendung die wir beim Wasserwechsel vollziehen denkt hat sich das Thema umweltbewusst schon erledigt!

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch ein Tierfreund aber mit „Artgerechter“ Haltung hat unser Hobby nicht mal im Ansatz was zu tun!



MfG



Tobi


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2014)

Hi Tobi.

Eine Diskussion über artgerechte Haltung sollten wir hier auch nicht führen, da es Jeder weiß und dieses Thema regelmäßig aufkommt.

Ob Du deinen Teich nun mit oder ohne Pflanzenbereich gestaltest, bleibt am Ende so oder so deine Entscheidung. Richtig ist, dass viele Koiteichbesitzer bzw. Koipoolbesitzer ihre Teiche frei von Pflanzen und/oder Pflanzenbereichen halten. Ob es nun besser oder schlechter ist, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, jedoch zeigt mir die Erfahrung anderer Teichbesitzer, dass es auch mit Pflanzen direkt im Teich geht. Ich selbst habe eine Pflanzenzone eingerichtet und diese mit Kies/Lava gefüllt. Darin stehen die Pflanzen und die wachsen auch. Wie sich das in 1,2 oder 3 Jahren verhält, berichte ich dann.

Pflanzen im Teich sind nicht schlecht und haben auch ihre Vorteile, so dass die Überlegung auch sein kann, die Pflanzen in Körbe zu setzen, die dann wiederum nur im Wasser "schweben". Man könnte am Rand entlang eine mögliche Konstruktion gestalten, wo direkt die Pflanzkörbe mit __ Lilien, Schilfgras oder was auch immer an nützlichen Pflanzen rein gehangen werden. Die Wurzeln könnten nach unten durchwachsen und somit die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser aufnehmen und im Winter oder Frühjahr schneidet man die Pflanzen und Wurzeln runter oder trennt die Pflanzen auf.

Das wäre mal meine Idee, denn richtig artgerechte Haltung geht in künstlichen Kleinbereichen sowieso nicht. Da sind wir uns sicher alle einig, aber man kann es ein wenig natürlicher gestalten.


----------



## Abgeher (7. März 2014)

Hi Zacky,

ich würde das für mich wie folgt lösen:

- den Pflanzbereich mache ich außerhalb des Teiches mit Erde und Kies

- In den Teich würde ich dann __ Wassersalat geben, dieser treibt frei im Wasser und ist ein sehr guter Nährstoffverringerer, was mir hierbei noch nicht klar ist , wie schaffe ich es das dieser nicht in den Skimmer gezogen wird

- wenn ich hierfür keine gute Lösung finde werde ich ein paar Seerosen in den Teich geben

MfG


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2014)

Abgeher schrieb:


> - den Pflanzbereich mache ich außerhalb des Teiches mit Erde und Kies


 
...das ist sicher auch eine Möglichkeit und diesen Bereich würde ich wie einen Bodenfilter oder ähnliches anlegen...da aber das Wasser vom Filter in diesen Pflanzenbereich einströmt und danach in den Teich kommt, kann es aber auch hier sein, dass sich ungünstige Keime bilden...ich denke, so eine 100%ige Sicherheit, dass keine möglichen Keime durchgehen gibt's nicht oder!? Ich finde Pflanzen im oder am Teich mit Filterbezug jedoch immer vorteilhafter, ob nun außerhalb wie bei Dir geplant oder integriert wie bei mir. 



Abgeher schrieb:


> In den Teich würde ich dann __ Wassersalat geben, dieser treibt frei im Wasser ... wie schaffe ich es das dieser nicht in den Skimmer gezogen wird


 
Du könntest diesen in einer Schwimminsel integrieren, ob nun aus gesteckten HT-Rohren oder PVC-Rohren, selbst eine Pflanzinsel aus Styrodur wäre eine Option. Diese Inseln könnte man dann mit Angelsehne oder ähnlichem, vom Rand aus befestigen.


----------



## Abgeher (7. März 2014)

Da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt! Der Pflanzbereich hat dann nichts mit dem Teich zu tun. Ich mache dann einen Pflanzbereich der wie in jedem Garten angelegt wird, d.h. Mutterboden --> Pflanzen einsetzen und wegen der Optik lege ich Zierkies um die Pflanzen. Dieser Bereich ist aber komplett vom Teich abgetrennt und es wird auch kein Wasser eingeleitet!
In den Teich werde ich paar Seerosen und __ Wassersalat einsetzen!


----------



## Zacky (7. März 2014)

Achso......also machst Du so etwas wie ein Moor- oder Sumpfbeet. Das hat dann natürlich nix mehr mit dem Teich zu tun, das stimmt wohl. Dann haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## Patrick K (7. März 2014)

Hallo 

__ Wassersalat mmmmmhhhhh je nach dem,  wenn du als Koi reinsetzt hast du mehr oder weniger Spass dran. Bei meinen Koi halten rund 50 Wassersalate ca. 1 Woche, dann sind sie gefressen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2014)

Abgeher schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe das eher im Gegenteil, wenn ein Pflanzbereich nicht durchdacht gebaut ist (genug Zuläufe, Schmutzabläufe, Durchströmung usw.) wird wohl eher ein Krankheitsereger für die Fische werden. Das geht 2- 3 Jahre gut, dann hast du so viele „schlechte“ Bakterien in dem Schmodder das die Fische krank werden!


Gerade das glaube ich nicht.

In der Natur sind im Schmodder auch keine krankmachenden Keime. Es ist eine Erinnerung aus der Kindheit, dass die Mama sagte" Steck den Sand nicht in den Mund". Gut im Sandkasten kann Nachbars Hund reingekackt haben.
Ich glaube eher, dass in einem "Schmodrigen Teichgrund" mehr Bakterien drinne sind welche "Schlechte Keime Fressen" bzw. schlechten Keimen die Lebensgrundlage entziehen.

Das ist reines Schönheitsdenken das man keinen Schmodder will.

Bei einem Fisch, welcher eigendlich den ganzen Tag nix anderes machen will, als den Schmodder durchkauen, sollte man sich vielleicht überlegen wenigstens einen Sand oder feinen Kies 1-2 mm auf den Boden zu bringen. Das reicht doch.

Selbst Mastschweinen im Stall gönnt man schon einen Spielball oder ähnliches.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Abgeher (7. März 2014)

Hi Totto,

das mit dem Kies habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, wie hoch müssten den dann die BA's eingebaut werden das der Kies nicht eingesogen wird?
Habe heute mittag mit einer Fischärztin gesprochen, diese meinte das wenn man sich in die Lage eines Koi's versetzt ein paar Pflanzen schön wären, allerdings meinte diese das abgetrennte Pflanzbereiche (in meinem Fall wäre auch keine Durchströmung vorhanden) eher ein wortwörtlich Dreckloch sind und ein Paradies für __ Parasiten sind die denn Koi's Schaden KÖNNEN aber nicht müssen!
Ich für meinen Teil lasse den Pflanzbereich weg und würde dann eher __ Muschelblume, Seerose etc. in den Teich geben.

MfG


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2014)

Schau da mal rein. Kiesboden

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/xf/t...läche-ist-überflutet.22501/page-4#post-454677

Ihrgendwie ging mein Link eben nicht egal ich versuche es mal mit einem von den Bildern von Werner.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dscf5545-jpg.128040/


----------



## Abgeher (24. März 2014)

Hallo,

mal ein kleines Update.Der Bau des Teiches beginnt ja erst Ende April, habe am vergangenen Samstag meinen Trommelfilter abgeholt, anbei ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Michael H (24. März 2014)

Hallo

Geiles Teil ....

Sieht ja wie im Krankenhaus aus , alles so schön Weiß und Sauber .....


----------



## Abgeher (24. März 2014)

Hi,

ja da haste Recht! Das wird aber nicht lange so bleiben In die Biologie mache ich Keramikschaum, da bin ich echt gespannt wie das funktioniert!


----------

